# Was/ Behringer Deepmind-12 Price Reduction ?



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

This was a note about Deepmind 12's being heavily discounted but looks like it was isolated sale, so nevermind.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 19, 2017)

Wot, no mistletoe?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Something about Behringer DeepMind 12 dropping in price. It's all over the news. :D


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Merry Xmas Mario 



EvilDragon said:


> Something about Behringer DeepMind 12 dropping in price. It's all over the news. :D


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Just don't see why such info would be removed for seemingly no reason... It's a pretty great sounding synth for now an even better price.

(More info: word is that everyone is blowing out Behringer stock because Behringer likely won't go through retail anymore, they will have their own sales chains, both online and brick-and-mortar).


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

After I looked it up I did not see the prices reduced at Guitar Center online or Sweetwater as someone mentioned on Slutz so removed the info. My guess is it was just a in store local price as G/C's over here need to boost there holiday numbers.

I agree with you about the instrument. If there not selling it has to be the the previous rep of Behringer and or bad marketing.



EvilDragon said:


> Just don't see why such info would be removed for seemingly no reason... It's a pretty great sounding synth for now an even better price.
> 
> (More info: word is that everyone is blowing out Behringer stock because Behringer likely won't go through retail anymore, they will have their own sales chains, both online and brick-and-mortar).


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

The price IS reduced at Thomann. Went to 879€ (it was 1099€ IIRC).



synthpunk said:


> If there not selling it has to be the the previous rep of Behringer and or bad marketing.



It's not that they're not selling, and it's not bad marketing. They're selling VERY well! Reason is as above stated, likely.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 19, 2017)

Who knows with Uli , I have a hard time believing they went from 100,000 pre orders to price reductions in a year, but like you said perhaps they are adopting a new selling model.

If you can grab one for $699 usd though do it!



EvilDragon said:


> The price IS reduced at Thomann. Went to 879€ (it was 1099€ IIRC).
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that they're not selling, and it's not bad marketing. They're selling VERY well! Reason is as above stated, likely.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Yeah, I don't need another keyboard around here


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 19, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Just don't see why such info would be removed for seemingly no reason... It's a pretty great sounding synth for now an even better price.
> 
> (More info: word is that everyone is blowing out Behringer stock because Behringer likely won't go through retail anymore, they will have their own sales chains, both online and brick-and-mortar).



Wouldn't surprise me... sound reasoning. Added to that, Behringer could very well have a bunch of other synths lined up for release and don't want to have old clunkers like Deepmind gathering dust on store shelves .

Sure most are aware of the rumoured story that Behringer plan to reissue most (in their minds) of the essential hardware synths. Think even The Putney and Synthi were mentioned in the article.

http://cdm.link/2017/12/behringer-go-nuts-plan-clone-every-historic-synth-drum-machine/

http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...curtis-chips-reincarnating-oberheim-classics/


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 19, 2017)

The only issue with DM12 is the heat from excessive use.
The fan is silent, and inefffectie.
Also Unison Mode gets that stacked soft synth sound.
Good pad maker though.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 19, 2017)

Silent fans are better than noisy fans, though.


----------

